# All My Printer Driver Disappear



## shanshan (Jul 19, 2009)

Dear Support,

I found that in my pc's printers and faxes setting all he printer drivers disappear. I have try restart pc still do not see the printer driver (but got connection from the pc to printer). 

Beside of that, I try to re add the printer driver but is failed and said that the driver is installed already.

I did try scan my pc's but is no virus. Kindly advise, TQ.


From,
Shanshan


----------



## MichaelTech (Jul 2, 2009)

Are you using the Universal drivers? Use the full install of HP drivers for the units you have. If you have done that, an HP Director or Print Mgmnt. program may be deleting them if it does not find them. How many printers/faxes?
Add/Remove in control panel to get all of it out, then install.


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

if they dissapeared all of a sudden it could mean you still have the drivers without the printer being installed. 

1. Right click in a blank space of printers and faxes.
2. Select server properties.
3. Go to the Drivers tabs.
4. Look down the list if you find your drivers.

If you do find them just click on ADD and then select HP as manufacturer and find the drivers in the list, hit next and finish the installation.

If you do NOT find the drivers in the list I have no idea how this could have happened but that means you will need to download the drivers from HP or use the cd supplied with your printer.


Good luck!


----------



## Bazzz (Jul 29, 2009)

Same problem Here Epson printers Adobe etc My system is XP Pro this worked first time

To fix this you need to either reboot your computer, or restart the spooler service.

Here is one way to do it in Windows Vista (Scroll down for Windows XP walkthrough):

1. Right click the desktop, choose NEW, then shortcut
2. In the "Type the location of the item" field type in CMD and click NEXT
3. In the "Type the name for this shortcut" field, type Command Prompt, and click Finish
4. Find the icon called "Command Prompt" on your desktop, then right click on it, and chose "Run as Administrator"
5. Click on the button that says continue, and the black command box will appear.
6. Click on the black window that opened, and type in NET STOP SPOOLER then press the Enter button
7. The black window will display the status of your command, and then you need to start the spooler again.
8. Type in NET START SPOOLER and press the ENTER button.
9. Watch the status and when it says "The Print Spooler service was started successfully", you have done it all correctly.
10. Type in EXIT and press the ENTER button to close the black window.
11. Check on your printers folder, and all your printers should be back.
NB. You may need to delete old jobs, and print them again.

For Windows XP, it is much simpler:

1. Click START button, then Click on RUN, then type in CMD and press the enter key.
2. A black window called a Command Prompt will open, and you need to type NET STOP SPOOLER and then press the ENTER button on your keyboard.
3. Then when it finishes running that command, type in NET START SPOOLER, and press the ENTER Key.
4. Now its complete, and your printers should work, so type in EXIT and press Enter again.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello,

Make and model number of printer?
Also if it is Inkjet, Deskjet..ect...


----------

